# Three first year production Colt 1911 Navys...



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

ENJOY!!!

10817 10705 10530


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the post John, you sure do have some beautiful guns.


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Here are three more..

2725 2970 6737


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thank you very much Mr.Holbrook for sharing your fine collection with us. You Sir must have one of the finest collections of historical Colts going. I now return to drooling over the pictures.:smt023 :drooling: :drooling: :smt039


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

And last but not least, here is #810 which was in the first shipment to the Navy. It was assigned to the USS DELAWARE and in 1937 was assigned to the the U.S. Coast Guard Station on Cape Cod.......


----------

